# Sabrina and Sidonie



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful shots! Sidonie is such a looker! But that picture of Sabrina posing by the fence shows such poise and elegance!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thank you! They're both moggies so far as I'm aware, but to me Sabrina looks very much like a Norwegian Forest Cat:









And Sidonie looks very much like a Lynx Point Birman:


----------



## koobe (Nov 8, 2009)

Sidonie has an exotic face in one of the pictures! Love it!


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

They're both stunning kitties. Gorgeous shots.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

koobe said:


> Sidonie has an exotic face in one of the pictures! Love it!


Like, the exotic breed? Which picture?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely kitters! Both beautiful! What a neat cat tree too!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Lovely kitties! I too gotta second the pic of Sabrina by the fence as my favorite...she looks so regal! My favorite Sidonie pic would have to be the one where she's in front of the potted plant outside...she really looks like a mini-lynx.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The pictures are great and your two cats are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mimi81 (Nov 25, 2010)

They are both very beautiful!


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

*More pics!*



















































Do NOT sniff my butt.


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Absolutely beautiful cats. My favorite body-type and coat is long and lean and medium-length, with fluffy manes and super-floofy tails, respectively. 

AC


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

So beautiful, the both of them.

Stunning pics.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> My favorite body-type and coat is long and lean and medium-length, with fluffy manes and super-floofy tails, respectively.


Mine too! And I agree with AC, your cats are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## thenakedorchid (Sep 15, 2010)

Auntie Crazy said:


> Absolutely beautiful cats. My favorite body-type and coat is long and lean and medium-length, with fluffy manes and super-floofy tails, respectively.
> 
> AC


Your Allen is just like that! He's one I would have had to take home if I'd seen him at the shelter.  I had to post that first pic of Sabrina because it shows off her beautiful long tail!

The girls thank everyone for the lovely compliments!


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

thenakedorchid said:


> Your Allen is just like that! He's one I would have had to take home if I'd seen him at the shelter.  I had to post that first pic of Sabrina because it shows off her beautiful long tail!
> 
> The girls thank everyone for the lovely compliments!


Just part of the reason he's my favorite. *smile* And, yeah, ya' gotta love those tails! :love2


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Your cats are beautiful! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------

